# Forum Other Languages English for Russians - Изучаем английский язык Learn English - Грамматика, переводы, словарный запас  How might life change if there were no automobiles in the wo

## hazamov

I have written a little essay. Could you check it for grammar? 
How might life change if there were no automobiles in the world?  
 The life would change significantly if there were no automobiles in the world.  There would not be any transport for people, as a result they have to move by themselves.  First, that means people would spend a lot of time in the travel and spend a lot of money to support themselves during the travel. People would have to use for this purposes horses or donkeys. But the chance to move by train still remains. The second change, people would be more vulnerable to casualties , because of absent of possibility to move mobile if something happens. For example, a first aid from the ambulance to the person who had got injured would come in a long time.  Another example is when a person get victim of crime, police would not come in a time since there are no cars.  But along with disadvantages, there are some advantages with automobile absence. Nowadays, many people die in automobile disasters and air crushes. Every hour 300 000 human lives would be saved, because namely such number people die on roads in the world.  Humans would be able to find disadvantages and positives sides of the world without automobiles.

----------


## koynas

How might life change if there were no automobiles in the world?  
The life would change significantly if there were no automobiles in the world. There would not be any _transportation_ for people, _and_ as a result they _would_ have to _get around_ by themselves. First, that _would mean that_ people would spend a lot of time _and money traveling (или on the road)_. People would have to use for this purpose horses or donkeys. But the _trains will still be available_. _Secondly,_  people would be more vulnerable to casualties , _due to inability to transport quickly in case_something happens. For example, _getting_ first aid from the ambulance to the person_ who got_ injured would _take_ a long time. Another example is _if_ a person _becomes a_ victim of _a_ crime police would not _arrive in_ time since there _would be_ no cars. But along with disadvantages, there are some advantages _to_ automobile absence. Nowadays, many people die in automobile disasters and air _crAshes_. Every hour 300 000 human lives _in the world_ would be saved, because namely such number_of_ people dieS _every hour in traffic accidents_. Humans would be able to find disadvantages and positives sides _to_ the world without automobiles.
hazamov
Подающий надежды оратор  
Posts: 20
Joined: Thu Mar 19, 2009 3:49 pm
Location: Mahachkala

----------


## rockzmom

I added on to koynas' changes....   
How might life change if there were no automobiles in the world?   [s:1m5lulrb]The[/s:1m5lulrb] Life would change significantly if there were no automobiles in the world. There would not be any _transportation_ for people, _and_ as a result they _would_ have to _get around_ by themselves. First, that _would mean [s:1m5lulrb]that[/s:1m5lulrb]_ people would spend a lot of time _and money traveling (или on the road)_. People would have to use for this purpose (alternate means of transportation to help with carrying packages and heavy items such as) horses or donkeys. But the _trains will still be available_ for daily commuting and very long distance travel. _Secondly,_  people would be more vulnerable to casualties , _due to the inability to transport them quickly in cases_ of emergency [s:1m5lulrb]something happens[/s:1m5lulrb]. For example, _getting_ first aid from the ambulance to the person_ who got_ injured would _take_ a long time. Another example is _if_ a person _becomes a_ victim of _a_ crime police would not _arrive [s:1m5lulrb]in_[/s:1m5lulrb] [s:1m5lulrb]time[/s:1m5lulrb] quickly since there _would be_ no cars to transport them. But along with disadvantages, there are some advantages _to the_ absence of automobiles. Nowadays, many people die in automobile disasters and air _crAshes_(what do air crashes have to do with this article?). Every hour 300,000 human lives _in the world_ would be saved, [s:1m5lulrb]because namely such[/s:1m5lulrb] as this is the number _of_ people who die[s:1m5lulrb]S[/s:1m5lulrb] _every hour in traffic accidents_. Humans [s:1m5lulrb]would[/s:1m5lulrb] will always be able to find disadvantages and advantages [s:1m5lulrb]positives sides[/s:1m5lulrb]_ to_ [s:1m5lulrb]the[/s:1m5lulrb] a world without automobiles.

----------


## hazamov

Thank you,people. ))))

----------

